# Que choisir (Air Play / AppleTV) ?



## kostia47 (1 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Ça va trop vite et je suis paumé... (et puis j'ai 72 ans et ne suis pas un geek...)
J'aimerais vos conseils sur la meilleure manière de diffuser des programmes (en particulier Netflix) depuis mon iMac 27 " (sous Mojave) vers ma télé Panasonic (en wifi).


J'ai un boitier AppleTV, sans doute trop ancien (ne me demandez pas la version, mais ça marchait bien il y a encore 3 ans). Faut-il une application sur Mac ? Je suis infoutu de réutiliser ce boîtier. Le mode d'emploi d'origine semble totalement obsolète.
Je n'ai plus accès à Airplay dans mes préférences Moniteur (toujours désactivé).

* J'essaie de comprendre en lisant soit des forums soit les pages Apple : je n'y comprends plus rien. Toute la technologie à évolué vers des applis Apple Store pour iPhone, semble-t-il.

* Pour l'instant, je diffuse sur la télé à partir d'un Macbook Air avec un câble Thunderbolt vers HDMI. Ça fonctionne. Mais je ne peux pas relier l'iMac, qui est beaucoup trop loin, de la même manière.

Donc, si une connexion WIFI est possible depuis l'iMac, merci de me donner la méthode.

Bon week-end.


----------



## ericse (1 Février 2020)

Bonjour, franchement, le meilleur moyen c'est de mettre un dongle du type Amazon Fire Stick sur la TV, ça marche très bien avec Netflix et d'autres, il y a une télécommande, c'est pas très cher et surtout c'est autonome : pas besoin de garder son ordi allumé


----------



## kostia47 (2 Février 2020)

Mouais ??? Je me méfie terriblement de ces gadgets miracles dont on ne connait pas le fonctionnement, lequel n'est jamais précisé sur l'annonce ou la page de vente. Y'a souvent un blème de cohérence qui fait jeter le bidule à la poubelle, comme par hasard le machin-miracle marche avec tout sauf avec sa propre TV.

D'autre avis ? Merci.


----------



## Oizo (2 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Avec l'Apple TV ça doit être possible, il doit avoir peut-être besoin d'une mise à jour s'il est resté dans l'état depuis 3 ans ou plus.

Pour le modèle, il est indiqué sous le boîtier.


----------



## kostia47 (2 Février 2020)

Merci Oizo. Et la mise à jour se fait comment ? Il y a une application qui est censée être fournie avec (et que j'aurais perdu dans mon dossier applis) ? Je n'ai pas touché à ce truc depuis des mois...


----------



## Oizo (2 Février 2020)

La mise à jour se fait dans le menu réglage de l'Apple TV, il faudrait voir quel est le modèle exact 

Si c'est un Apple TV 3, même pas besoin de passer par le Mac pour avoir Netflix, cela fonctionnera depuis l'Apple TV.

Sinon pour afficher l'écran du Mac sur l'AppleTV, en Wifi, il suffira de le sélectionner dans le menu Airplay (voir capture d'écran jointe)

Si ce menu n'apparaît pas sur le Mac, aller dans les préférences systèmes, Moniteurs, puis cocher "Afficher les options de recopie vidéo dans la barre des menus"


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

Bonjour et merci. J'ai coché la case en question (afficher les options de...) : toujours pas de ApplePlay sur la barre de menu du Mac, donc pas d'accès aux réglages. J'ai raté quelque chose ? Je ne vois rien non plus qui identifie AppleTV sur mon réseau wifi. Suis-je censé ouvrir un canal HDMI sur la TV ?


----------



## Oizo (3 Février 2020)

Est-ce que l'AppleTV est bien connecté au réseau ? Sur la TV non rien à faire de particulier.


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

Edit : j'ai AppleTV sur un canal HDMI de la TV. L'écran me recommande d'aller sur l'icon AppleTV invisible sur le mac pour faire le choix de ce boitier AppleTV. Je reste donc bloqué...


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

Non, apparemment ce n'est pas connecté. Comment faire ? Un branchement à ajouter ? Sinon dans le wifi j'ai un réseau inconnu : applenetwork dont je connais pas le mot de passe. D'agirait-il de ce réseau ? Si oui, existe-t-il un mot de passe genre 0000 ou 1234 ?... Merci.


----------



## Oizo (3 Février 2020)

Il faut aller dans les réglages de l'AppleTV pour configurer le réseau wifi, ou le brancher directement avec un câble Ethernet à la box.


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

Non, ce réseau network n'a rien à voir avec AppleTV, c'est une borne Airport qui sert à Time Machine... Je patauge toujours...


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

J'aimerais aller aux réglages ! Mais AppleTV n'apparait pas !


----------



## Oizo (3 Février 2020)

kostia47 a dit:


> J'aimerais aller aux réglages ! Mais AppleTV n'apparait pas !



Ce réglage se fait depuis l'Apple TV directement, sur l'écran de la TV, c'est une icône grise nommée "Réglages".
L'accès se fait via la télécommande de l'AppleTV.


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

OK, merci. Je progresse. J'ai accès au menu. Mais la connection ne se fait pas avec le serveur wifi. Signal trop faible ? Je ne peux pas tirer un ethernet jusque là, je vis dans 320 m2 et j'ai des routeurs avec un réseau dédié.


----------



## Oizo (3 Février 2020)

Le problème est donc certainement un réseau trop faible oui. J'ai eu le même soucis avec un AppleTV, je l'ai déplacé juste un peu et ça a amélioré les choses.

Voir en le plaçant à différents endroits autour de la TV, éviter de le mettre dans un meuble. Si la TV est au mur essayer de le caler directement derrière, le plus haut possible.


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

OK, c'est bon, la sécurité du réseau demandait des codes d'accès. Merci de l'aide. C'est très gentil.


----------



## Oizo (3 Février 2020)

Tout est ok donc la recopie d'écran du Mac fonctionne ?


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

Dernière question, svp . "Netflix n'est pas disponible pour le moment. Veuillez réessayer plus tard" signifie un problème de réglage ou pas ?... Désolé, je hais , je déteste , je conchie  les réglages. Je ne crois plus aux hommes sur la lune lorsque je constate à quel point le moindre réglage sur terre est une sorte d'enfer   

Sinon, oui ça a l'air de marcher...


----------



## Oizo (3 Février 2020)

Pour un accès à Netflix directement depuis l'icône de l'AppleTV ?
Est-ce que Youtube fonctionne par exemple directement depuis l'AppleTV ?


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

Problème de mot de passe iTunes. Je suis sidéré de voir que maintenant le moindre réglage passe par l'iPhone et non plus par le Mac ! J'ai réinitialisé le mot de passe. (Tu perds ton iPhone, t'es à poil. Fais pas bon avoir dépassé 30 ans de nos jours.)


----------



## kostia47 (3 Février 2020)

Bon, merci encore. Je vais gérer les bugs d'identifiants. Ciao.


----------

